# Meldahl



## Fishyguy (Apr 10, 2004)

Does anyone think the skips are hitting at Meldahl yet? Might hit there tomorrow morning. Thanks


----------



## dmbfanatpsu (Nov 22, 2004)

I'm planning on going next weekend. If you decide to go this weekend let me know how it went and good luck!


----------



## Fishyguy (Apr 10, 2004)

Couldn't find skips today. Anyone else find any?


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

How did Meldahl look today?


----------



## catfishhunter33 (Apr 6, 2004)

hghghghghghghghghh


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

What kind of cats?


----------



## catfishhunter33 (Apr 6, 2004)

hghghghghghghghghh


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

--------------Nice


----------

